# Stray Cat



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Last summer a cat was hanging around, driving my indoor cats crazy. My older cat would get so worked up he would attack the younger cat. In the fall I saw the cat about six blocks away, along the highway. A few days later I saw him or her back in my yard. Because it was getting cold, because I didn't want him hanging around the highway and getting flattened, and because I'm a crazy person, I started feeding him. We live in a tiny house on a tiny lot but I put food in the pine trees at the back of the yard. Now he is waiting for me when I come home from work. He sits in the yard and meows very loudly. This is annoying and will cause problems, especially when it is warm enough to open the windows. He is very nervous but his hunger trumps his fear and he will follow me and will come right up to me when I put food out. He will even eat out of my hand but he is so nervous I don't try to pet him. There is another cat that I see sometimes that could be his twin. I don't know if the other cat is a stray or somebody's pet. And now there is a third cat, a big fat tabby cat that could be somebody's pet or a recent stray. I care about all of them but I don't want a cat colony in my yard. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

doesn't sound like a feral, more like a abandoned cat that is becoming feral. 

if you trap it i bet it would re-socialize quite quickly and then it could perhaps get a home. are there any rescue groups near you? they could probably help trap it and perhaps someone from the group would be willing to re-socialize it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Go up in the stickies and look thru the Outdoor Feral Shelters. It will help you in keeping a safe warm enclosure for the cat. This cat sounds abandoned and has picked you to help him. You need to trap him and neuter him. He is scared but is a domesticated cat so he will come around easily to be socialized. Begin working with him and try to find a no kill rescue to foster him. Put out flyers and network to find him an indoor home. Bless you for having compssion for this cat. You are his angel.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Right after posting this I stopped seeing the cat. I was beginning to think the worst but yesterday he was waiting for me on the patio, meowing loudly. I took a 3 oz can of food out to him and some dry food. I sat with him while he ate the moist food and yes, I talked to him. I tried to walk away after he finished the moist food but he could smell the empty can and wanted more. He stood up on his back feet and put his paws on my leg. He wouldn't stop following me back to the house so I had to give him another 3 oz can of food. Today he ate two more cans of food and a bowl of dry food. I'm guessing that he got trapped in somebody's garage or shed for a few days.

I can set a trap for him but I need to find a group that will take him first. And I don't want to trap the cat that looks like him because that cat may be somebody's pet.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Janz said:


> Right after posting this I stopped seeing the cat. I was beginning to think the worst but yesterday he was waiting for me on the patio, meowing loudly. I took a 3 oz can of food out to him and some dry food. I sat with him while he ate the moist food and yes, I talked to him. I tried to walk away after he finished the moist food but he could smell the empty can and wanted more. He stood up on his back feet and put his paws on my leg. He wouldn't stop following me back to the house so I had to give him another 3 oz can of food. Today he ate two more cans of food and a bowl of dry food. I'm guessing that he got trapped in somebody's garage or shed for a few days.
> 
> I can set a trap for him but I need to find a group that will take him first. And I don't want to trap the cat that looks like him because that cat may be somebody's pet.



i really doubt that he is someones pet. if by chance it is, they are not taking care of him. eating six ounces of canned food in one sitting tells me that he has been abandoned, not a local cat that is looking for a snack.

i don't know where you are located, but i would bet that any shelters in the area don't have any room, sadly that seems to be the case at just about every shelter in the u.s. it certainly is still worth checking at any shelters though, maybe something near you is able to take one more. any chance you would be willing to have one more family member?


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Whaler said:


> i really doubt that he is someones pet. if by chance it is, they are not taking care of him. eating six ounces of canned food in one sitting tells me that he has been abandoned, not a local cat that is looking for a snack.
> 
> i don't know where you are located, but i would bet that any shelters in the area don't have any room, sadly that seems to be the case at just about every shelter in the u.s. it certainly is still worth checking at any shelters though, maybe something near you is able to take one more. any chance you would be willing to have one more family member?


I'm sure he is a stray, even though he only ate one can of food today. But he is a solid black short-haired cat and there is a second solid black short-haired cat around that I see occasionally. I have seen both at the same time so I am certain there are two but it is hard to tell one from the other.

I would gladly take him in but one indoor cat has attacked the other indoor cat more than once just because the stray has been too close to our home. 

I will try the local rescue groups, but I know they are not looking for more cats, especially with kitten season coming up.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you can go ahead and trap him to neuter him while your trying to place him would be good. Some no kill shelters have waiting lists. See if that is the case. While waiting you can work on his socialization. Plus a cat that a rescue group doesnt have to put money out for s/n and has been vetted is easier to take in. 

He looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you can go ahead and trap him to neuter him while your trying to place him would be good. Some no kill shelters have waiting list. See if that is the case. While waiting you can work on his socialization. Plus a cat that a rescue group doesnt have to put money out for s/n and has been vetted is easier to take in. 

He looks like a sweetie!


----------

